# yelled at my 2 year old...just tell me i'm not horrible, please



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

she wouldn't nap and kept crying (like tantrum screaming) while yelling "OUTSIDE!" every time i tried to put her down to sleep--for an hour.

she wouldn't nurse, wouldn't lie down, and the screaming was really getting to me. i left the room for a couple minutes to calm down, but when i went back, same story, and i yelled at her really loud to STOP YELLING!









stupid, i know, but i was boiling. the yelling/screaming really gets to me, like nails on a chalkboard--i can't take it. and this is after a morning of constant pinching...she is in this pinching phase, which is just terrible, and this is after 2 weeks of constantly biting my nipples.

then i slammed a baby gate very hard because i was so angry (she was across the room, nowhere near the gate). this made her cry harder









i just needed her to nap so i could pee/make phone calls/do house stuff. i also have a dr's appointment this afternoon and am petrified of taking a napless 2 year old out in public! but i feel horrible for yelling at her and generally acting like a crazy person. she never did nap, but i took her for an hour long walk in the stroller so we could both zone out a little. she is fine now--i just feel bad.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

BTDT. More than I care to admit.









I have two strategies.

1. I don't try more than 20 min. Your kid's time frame may vary, but if my DD isn't lying quietly after 20 min. I give up and move to an alternate plan.

2. Alternate nap plans: 30 min. video, walk in the stroller (sometimes she falls asleep, and it relaxes me), quiet play time where I let her do something unusual like take books out of the bottom bookshelf or flip through photo albums or play in the bathtub.

I feel your pain. I am drowning in final exams right now and if DD didn't nap this afternoon, I was going to lose it. Of course, you see what I'm doing instead of grading...


----------



## Redheaded_Momma (Nov 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TinyMama* 
BTDT. More than I care to admit.









I have two strategies.

1. I don't try more than 20 min. Your kid's time frame may vary, but if my DD isn't lying quietly after 20 min. I give up and move to an alternate plan.

2. Alternate nap plans: 30 min. video, walk in the stroller (sometimes she falls asleep, and it relaxes me), quiet play time where I let her do something unusual like take books out of the bottom bookshelf or flip through photo albums or play in the bathtub.

I feel your pain.

Me too! I really like the advice of only trying for 20minutes. Sometimes I'm at it for an hour and then feel like crap b/c I could've just let him play until he was ready.

I don't like it when I yell and I feel so guilty afterwards. We are not bad/horrible Mom's!!!!!!







readytobedone and TinyMama


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

You're not terrible.

You can bring her over here if you want to avoid dr. shenanigans. Ronan will be the napless wonder today. I'm out on the deck, where he's playing in the sand. Drop her off on your way to the doc and I'll listen to the two of them shout NO! at each other for an hour or so.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jocelyndale* 
You're not terrible.

You can bring her over here if you want to avoid dr. shenanigans. Ronan will be the napless wonder today. I'm out on the deck, where he's playing in the sand. Drop her off on your way to the doc and I'll listen to the two of them shout NO! at each other for an hour or so.

nak...she ended up doing fine at the dr, go figure. i just now got this or would've taken you up on it.

i think i'm gonna hand her over to nate and go out tonight, to read or something...loooong day!


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

BTDT. I too learned the hard way to quit trying after 20 minutes and do something else.

Heck, my kids are 5 and 8 and I still yell more than I would like.


----------

